# using 2 fish finders



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a Hummingird 757c on my dash and would like to install another cheaper fish finder on the bow and have both on at the same time. I have a Humminbird Xtreme 160 out of a older boat I though about using. I contacted Humminbird and they said they both run at the same frequency and will interfere with each other.
How do you go about finding one that will work and not interfere with each other?


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

They need to be on different frequencies. I use a humminbird 595 and a matrix 12 (Transducers bow and stern) and both run the same 20 degree coneand the same frequency(200kHz). Mine work fine together, but if they interfere with each other(usually a snowy of clouded screen) just turn up the noise filter till it dissipates. My boat is 18'. Generally, the deeper you are, the better the chance for interference.I'd at least try it before buying another.just my .02 Just out of curioisity, who/where at Humminbird did you contact?
Rob


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Rob said:


> Just out of curioisity, who/where at Humminbird did you contact?
> Rob


humminbird website and went to support.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

If one transduce is on your trolling motor and one is on the transome you are fine up to about 30' or so. Otherwise yes they need to be different frequencies.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a unofficial humminbird support website that is VERY good. They (Humminbird engineers) answer all sorts of questions about these units ,both new and old. Many of the units can do things that they aren't supposd to. just google " unofficial humminbird" and it should show up. They also have links (You tube) on how to do updates and best of all -its free.

Rob


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

A selector switch would be the safest way to go.
When you fishing on the bow turn the main sonar off.


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

get a two way switch you can use one or the other not both at the same time switch can be bouth at dealer or ebay good fishing


----------

